# Past to Present



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

August 19, 2003 S. altuvei 3"


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

July 10, 2004 S. altuvei 6"


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Today February 21, 2005 S. altuvei 8.5"


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet fish keep up the Good Work


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Very nice









Did he live in the same tank for 2 yrs?? 
How often do you feed him? 
last question what do you feed him??

if you don't mind me asking these questions


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn Mike your fish are all so damn nice. They grow like weeds too! WTF


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Very Very Nice!!!









I love the change in color over time, with the gradual lightening of spots. You're fish's growth and progression is absolutely beautiful, shows great fish keeping :nod:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

fliptasciouz said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he has been in the same tank for 2 years.
I feed him every two to three days.
I feed him a variety of foods. Everytime is something different. His diet consist of shrimp, catfish, squid, pollack and smelt. I also give him chicken, mealworms, and beef every two week.



Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Damn Mike your fish are all so damn nice. They grow like weeds too! WTF
> [snapback]903604[/snapback]​


Thanks Scott







It must be the creatine that I'm adding to the water, J/K :laugh:



skelator said:


> Very Very Nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank man


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

This are great looking pics from your S. altuvei man !!
















Thanks for sharing this


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That little Beast is Awesome , Saw him a couple days ago , Not skittish at all , wasent scared by my ugly mug right in his face ...








I think he told me he wanted a Bigger tank from Santa this year








P.S. Thanks for the Piraya


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

damn, thats some serious growth youve managed to get out of him! As always great picture taking aswell


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice chronology pics! he got big.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome p you have there.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow nice work fury


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice P









What size tank do you have him in?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for answering. Its amazing how your altuvei grew in a 30 gallon for 2 yrs ever since it was 3" and now it is 8.5" absoluetly stunning fish and a dedicated owner







. Don't ya think ur boy needs a new crib?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> That little Beast is Awesome , Saw him a couple days ago , Not skittish at all , wasent scared by my ugly mug right in his face ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was ready to bite you :laugh: 
Glad you like your new pirayas











waspride said:


> Nice P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have him in a 30 gallon right now.



fliptasciouz said:


> thanks for answering. Its amazing how your altuvei grew in a 30 gallon for 2 yrs ever since it was 3" and now it is 8.5" absoluetly stunning fish and a dedicated owner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't plan on upgrading until he grows a little over 9" He has enough room for now.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

your altuvi looks awesome! isn't it fun to watch them grow??? nice work!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

sorry about the double post! i was just so excited!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice pics and awesome timeline


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

jahnke31 said:


> your altuvi looks awesome! isn't it fun to watch them grow??? nice work!!
> [snapback]903976[/snapback]​


Thanks man. Half the fun of owing fish IMO is watching them grow and knowing they grew because of the care that was given to them :nod:


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap he grew alot in a couple of years

and those pictures are stunning


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WOW! i love the jaw of that fish... he has matured so much since you got him.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Death in #'s, I still can't get use to your new screen name









Thanks for the kind word guys. I'll have more updates in another year :laugh:


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

Incredible growth...don't know if my rhom has budged half an inch in the past year. What kind of powerhead do you have in the tank...and do you have a schedule for it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Excellent stuff, that's a really cool timeline


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

mr_tibbs said:


> Incredible growth...don't know if my rhom has budged half an inch in the past year. What kind of powerhead do you have in the tank...and do you have a schedule for it?
> [snapback]905903[/snapback]​


I didn't have a powerhead in his tank at all until last month( penguin 330). I usually do water changes once a week, but a minimum of once every two weeks.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

I've seen this fish in person and it's a very nice fish, but are you sure it's 8.5"








can they even grow that big in that time span.


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

fishofury said:


> mr_tibbs said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible growth...don't know if my rhom has budged half an inch in the past year. What kind of powerhead do you have in the tank...and do you have a schedule for it?
> ...


Wow...that kinda says something about the effectiveness/necessity of powerheads. What kind of filter do you have?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mr_tibbs said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > mr_tibbs said:
> ...


Indeed it does, they're not for all fish. My rhom hated his and I've since taken it out


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

oscarfish said:


> I've seen this fish in person and it's a very nice fish, but are you sure it's 8.5"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm positive it's 8.5" I measured it about 4 months ago and it was over 8" TL. Jealous :rasp: 
I took a picture of it when I measured it, I'll try to find it.



mr_tibbs said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > mr_tibbs said:
> ...


I only have a Wisper 3 filter in there


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats A Badass Looking Fish!


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

fishofury said:


> oscarfish said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen this fish in person and it's a very nice fish, but are you sure it's 8.5"
> ...


where's the picture


----------

